# L.L. Bean River Driver's Shirt/Duofold fans?



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Any fans out there? They have quite the long and storied history! (I believe they were started in 1906...) No longer making anything in the U.S., sadly (they also seem to focus primarily on synthetics now), but I believe many of their items are made in Canada. The current crop of L.L. Bean River Driver's shirts (standard and slim-fit "Signature") are made in Canada anyhow. (Perhaps Bean has switched makers?)









(1910)

Originally they had a variety of two-layer options. A silk/wool two-layer seems like a great idea... I wonder why they discontinued it?









(1927)

Still made in "a variety of fabric combinations", but by 1927 it seems they've decided that the 100% cotton inner layer and 100% wool outer layer would be the option to push. (Or is it 100% wool? Note the coyly worded "Wool _in_ outer layer for warmth". They can't have been using nylon... maybe a wool/cotton Viyella-style mixture?)









(1945)

"Duofold's outer layer contains wool and other fibres for warmth outdoors." The start of their signature 50/40/10 wool/cotton/nylon blend? I wonder why they switched? (Trying to compete in the city, where centralized heating had rendered wool undergarments unnecessary?) Note the two-piece models, including what appears to be a henley-style top in the middle.









(1965)

Certainly by 1965 the standard ratio for the outer layer was set. (Also note the Canadian manufacturer.)









(1976)

...and by 1976 we definitely have a henley top option. This was around the time L.L. Bean's "River Driver's Shirt" was introduced, wasn't it?  Also note the new Canadian license holder. (How long did they keep manufacturing in the U.S., I wonder?)










This is actually one of the few times when I think the "Signature" option isn't a half bad idea. (Ignore the smirking model.) The slim fit seems appropriate, and unlike the standard version which is only available in a "Deepest Red" (i.e. Burgundy), the Signature comes in a nice angry L.L. Bean red, more reminiscent of the original model:









(River Driver's Shirt circa 1980 from the L.L. Bean archives, courtesy of A Restless Transplant)

Any fans? How do you usually wear them? By themselves? Under an OCBD or tartan flannel? Under a Baracuta? Something else? Anyone prefer them in a slightly less unapologetic color?  (The Signature version is also available in Navy...)









( Courtesy of boppuccino)

On a slightly related note, is anyone in the U.S. making two-layer wool/cotton (or perhaps even wool/silk!) thermals?


----------



## DixieTrad (Dec 9, 2006)

*Driver's Shirt*

I am a big fan of the River Driver's Shirt. I keep to more subdued colors - gray, navy, forest. I like to wear it under flannel shirts or chamois shirts. There are times that I wear it alone over a t-shirt or (if it is very cold) a turtleneck, but that is usually for working in the yard.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

Were these always made with cotton as the inner layer? I imagine they will work better the other way around, or in all wool.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

A quick update for a nice sighting from Christmas 1983, courtesy of Heavy Tweed Jacket. Available in three colors and two stripes!


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I've got several of these, including one red union suit that I found at the Bean outlet store in Freeport for about $20. They're certainly warm. In fact, if I'm doing a lot of snowblowing and shovelling I will be sweating heavily by the time I finished, which is not a good thing. Red is certainly the cool color, if you're going this route, followed by the dark gray.


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

I’ve had quite a few of these through the years. I still have the first one my wife bought be in 1988. I always liked the tight cuffs to keep the cold from going up by sleeves. But when they started manufacturing in Canada the cuffs got so large my arms wound freeze early in the day. I went in their Burlington MA store today and was pleasantly surprised to find that these tight cuffs are back so I bought a new one.


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

Owned now by Champion


----------

